# wiper motor



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can get a good wiper motor for my flying crank ghost? I am new at animation of props. I have plenty of static props but this is my first attempt at animating a prop so any suggestions are great.


----------



## webbtech (Aug 15, 2009)

munsterguts.com has motors for 15.00


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Yep, monster Guts is the place I get mine. As a matter-of-fact, just got one in last week for my tombstone peeper!


----------

